# I want this (droool!!)



## djray77 (Nov 22, 2005)

http://www.ls1tech.com/forums/showthread.php?t=385873



> Just finished an LS2 GTO with a twin 3 inch exhaust (no cats) and the twin turbo GTO produced 624 WHP at approx 9.5 PSI on high octane fuel


 OMG Thats gotta be **** your pants fast.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2005)




----------



## djray77 (Nov 22, 2005)

And that’s completely stock @ 6PSI, man 522 rwhp I can’t even imagine what that’s like.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2005)

sure ya can, drive on ice!


----------



## djray77 (Nov 22, 2005)

lol, being in michigan we see alot of that . Would you have to beef up the tires with that kind of power?? like a 315 or something?? I wonder what the max you can put on the GTO?


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2005)

nope, just drive around on a drag radial all day. You will be fine.


----------



## djray77 (Nov 22, 2005)

I have to find 9K first and I'm worried about the tire size. Man you have to refi your house just to afford these mods.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2005)

quitcher bishin and just sell something!

besides, I wanna know how hard it is to drive with 600hp. So somebody else do it.


----------



## djray77 (Nov 22, 2005)

OK Ill put a for sale sign on my wifes forhead when I get home. (ahhh crap that wont be enough $$$) good lord what a mean a$$ I am sometimes :rofl:


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2005)

I was gonna suggest that but didnt know if you were married.


----------



## djray77 (Nov 22, 2005)

yeah I am thats why I cant afford twin turbos in the first place, oh yeah and the 2 kids I have plays a big part, 1700 month house payment... blah blah etc etc...


----------



## The_Goat (Mar 10, 2005)

... I'm gonna have to start begging for a raise so I can afford all the modding I'd like to start....


----------



## djray77 (Nov 22, 2005)

HEY I got an idea, Ill make the wife get a job so she can buy it for me.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2005)

OH? sell the kids!


----------



## djray77 (Nov 22, 2005)

lol, my 3 yr old boy loves to ride in the goat, he will cry if we take another car. I think its funny, he says "are we going in the super fast car" :rofl:


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2005)

my nephew used to say that about my vette.


----------



## djray77 (Nov 22, 2005)

I used to have a 96 Vette, what year was yours?
The best thing about the GTO is you can fit a child seat in the back.


----------



## GT-Ohhh (Oct 29, 2005)

Not for nothing but APS's US sales is lead by the infamous David Inall from the LS1 INCON scam.That facker took a ton of money from LS1 owners and never delivered the kits,only a few. I would stay away from them.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2005)

djray77 said:


> I used to have a 96 Vette, what year was yours?


Was it the LT4 ???

I had a 95, and have tons of pics online if you want to see em.


----------



## djray77 (Nov 22, 2005)

Yes it was, I had limo tint all around and these rims.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2005)

I had the chrome 17x9 front with 275-40 and 17x11 on the rear with a 315-35. After doing a 2800 stall and custom exhaust using 3" pipes, it went [email protected] (if memory serves). I also had limo tint, changed out the radio and speakers, and did 10k in maintenance on it. Sucker was BAD in a good way AND in a bad way.


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

That is one hell of a setup. looks really solid.


----------

